

The Inevitability of Mathematics in Start-ups - zohaibr
http://mojolabs.me/2012/ +08/20/the-inevitability-of-mathematics-in-start-ups/

======
shalmanese
It's not that simple. I would argue the OP got lucky, not right. Every
business has to worry about assets - liabilities as well as revenue - cost.
Amazon lost money for close to a decade before they pushed most of the
comfortable, small, high margin competitors out of business.

